# Hilarious! "Australian women need Muslim men to fertilize them..."



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for the stupid article but it's Friday and everything is making me laugh today 

What the heck is happening? LOL
https://www.rt.com/viral/397837-australia-muslim-women-sperm/


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Have to hand it to this guy, he has an ego, must have to compensate for what he may be lacking, don't think I want to know....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I dare him to try and say that in Russia hahaha


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey a few virile Texan's could handle fertilizing some of them needy little Sheilahs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This gets my vote for best comment of the week.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I'm sorry for the stupid article but it's Friday and everything is making me laugh today
> 
> What the heck is happening? LOL
> https://www.rt.com/viral/397837-australia-muslim-women-sperm/


Again ... the plan to replace a white culture is being publically relayed and intended to take place in a few short decades.
In case you did not read the article ..... by screwing and impregnating our women.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This article is already making rounds through Russian social media... all I can say is poor Aussie men, the jokes are really baaaaad :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Again ... the plan to replace a white culture is being publically relayed and intended to take place in a few short decades.
> In case you did not read the article ..... by screwing and impregnating our women.


I was hoping most would recognize a rhetorical question, I'm writing in your language 

"A rhetorical question is a question that you ask without expecting an answer. The question might be one that does not have an answer. It might also be one that has an obvious answer but you have asked the question to make a point, to persuade or for literary effect."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All that crap there is because of their libtard politicians who themselves have no gonads.

The same scum that disarmed the population, we can see now for what purpose. 

It seems that izslime goes hand in hand in every country with the libtards.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They dig holes in the outback too. :devil:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will try to word this right. Please forgive me. Many years ago while serving in the Army. It was a well know fact men wanted a chance to spend time in Australia . Seems weather fact or not the men there spent so much time drink they paid ignored the women. Most reported having a great time there. I only spent a short time there but for what I saw it seems about right.


----------

